# SWOAPE December Meeting Poll



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I started a thread on the December Meeting but a poll may work out better than the thread 

So which option in the poll works best for everyone?


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Sorry to intrude but your poll is on the home page. I didn't vote because it is pretty obvious it is for a club but I thought you should know just in case some people accidently vote.  Good luck with the meeting.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Thanks Slickwillislim. 

I believe all polls rotate through the home page. While this can be good for some polls, when the poll is for a club's use, it is not always a good thing


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I'm still in favor of Allen giving a glutaraldehyde presentation if he feels up to it. It could very well lead to a group buy.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Matt,

From the sounds of things, it appears people like your house as the location. I will not know till Saturday if I will have that day off and be able to host.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Sean, 

Just post a response here and let everyone know about the December meeting. It is fine if you can't host it...I don't mind hosting but I know my house is quite a drive for the Columbus folks.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

I do not find your house that far of a drive, but i do understand.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

ctmpwrdcamry said:


> I do not find your house that far of a drive, but i do understand.


Yeah, I don't find Columbus too far of a drive for me either but everyone's idea of driving is different. I actually enjoy my time on the road without the kids


----------



## 04cobratorchred (Oct 22, 2006)

I would love to make the meeting but being in the country club business I work just about every Sat. night of the year.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

04cobratorchred said:


> I would love to make the meeting but being in the country club business I work just about every Sat. night of the year.


Hey Mark,

I'm not sure what hours you work, but our meeting will more than likely be held at 1pm on Saturday and they usually end by 3pm at the latest. Sometimes a few folks stay later than this but generally the meeting is over in an hour or two. Hopefully you will be able to make it


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

maybe I missed it somewhere but have you guys determined a place to hold the December meeting?


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

My place in Columbus or Dayton. Its up in that air till i find out my work schedule.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

ctmpwrdcamry said:


> My place in Columbus or Dayton. Its up in that air till i find out my work schedule.


What Sean said 

If Sean can't hold the meeting at his place it will be at my place in the Dayton area on the 9th of December unless the votes in the poll change that.


----------



## 04cobratorchred (Oct 22, 2006)

MatPat said:


> Hey Mark,
> 
> I'm not sure what hours you work, but our meeting will more than likely be held at 1pm on Saturday and they usually end by 3pm at the latest. Sometimes a few folks stay later than this but generally the meeting is over in an hour or two. Hopefully you will be able to make it


That works great i was thinking it was later in the night i don't have to be at work most of the time until 5:00 so in that case i should be there.


----------

